# regurgitate food into bronchi and constant pneumonia like rattling



## pairey (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't had a good night's sleep in over a year. I take Prevacid in the AM and Raniitidine at night. I don't eat late and my bed is elevated. However, like clockwork, 30 minutes after lying down the rattling will start in my chest like a severe case of pneumonia and then food starts coming up either lodging in my bronchi or actually spewing out in a burst all over the bed. I am so very depressed. Does anyone have any suggestions to give me a decent night's rest? pairyeGERD​


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Pairey, what time do you stop eating at night? I have to stop by 6:30 or so if I'm going to bed at 10:30. I seem to need about 4 hours without eating before bed, and if I eat later, I have to sit up later in a recliner and sleep. Another thought...maybe the ranitidine isn't strong enough? Might ask the doctor if something else at night might work better. Another thought...a friend of mine who has reflux also has to sleep in a recliner for 5 or 6 hours before going to bed, and then has better luck if she sleeps on her left side. when she does go to bed. Maybe you're already doing all these things. Anyway, I sure hope you can get this under control. It's hard, isn't it?


----------



## pairey (Jun 6, 2007)

pairey said:


> I haven't had a good night's sleep in over a year. I take Prevacid in the AM and Raniitidine at night. I don't eat late and my bed is elevated. However, like clockwork, 30 minutes after lying down the rattling will start in my chest like a severe case of pneumonia and then food starts coming up either lodging in my bronchi or actually spewing out in a burst all over the bed. I am so very depressed. Does anyone have any suggestions to give me a decent night's rest? pairyeGERD​


----------



## pairey (Jun 6, 2007)

Well last night was the first time I had a good night's sleep in a long time. The doctor changed my medications. I now take Prevacid and Dompericone 40 minutes before breakfast and supper. At lunch and bedtime, I take another Dompericone 20 minutes before. I've stopped eating after 7pm and now eat a small breakfast and lunch which I didn't do before. so hope this is a sign of better times. Thanks, Madge for your input. Best Wished, pairey


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Pairey,Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll do better now. Sleep is so important. That's great!Madge


----------

